# Underrated 90's Tunes...



## mushroots (Jan 24, 2012)

most obscure/forgotten/underrated/best 90's songs you can think of? go go go!

I guess I'll choooseeee....



[video=youtube;MalYYfWWZv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MalYYfWWZv0[/video]

maybe I'm just already too high this morning but I think Marcy Playground was cooler than most people realized they were :/


----------



## mushroots (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Cs8Zb2dXsFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs8Zb2dXsFU[/video]


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone remember this haha?

[video=youtube;lM7H0ooV_o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM7H0ooV_o8[/video]


----------



## northernwidow (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah marcy playground is really good.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdHFA4sbKTs love the stone temple pilots


----------



## northernwidow (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdHFA4sbKTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdHFA4sbKTs[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;PqAfUsBofJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqAfUsBofJs[/video]

ok little history........wool, pete and franz stall's band. franz played guitar for foo fighters in the mid to late 90's. than dave axed him. anyway. pete and franz were in scream..........the first band dave started in as a drummer, before kurt cobain got him to join nirvana........fuck that was a weird explanation because I'm so fucking high right now.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 29, 2012)

morganmack said:


> Anyone remember this haha?
> 
> [video=youtube;lM7H0ooV_o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM7H0ooV_o8[/video]


fuckin A thought i forgot this song for good. i hate this song, lol but great find!


----------



## mushroots (Jan 30, 2012)

Good song!


----------



## mushroots (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;gFTm9te3aS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFTm9te3aS4[/video]


more great hip hop.
90's is my favorite hip hop era, foreveeeeeeer


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 31, 2012)

[youtube]eUxhNWDlGts[/youtube]
[youtube]l62UTsRQ6qY[/youtube]
[youtube]TjIPzyVlK60[/youtube]
[youtube]FHixChYgGRI[/youtube]
[youtube]VHHwoKZvIMQ[/youtube]
[youtube]7sPUpKGI1Z4[/youtube]
[youtube]V9ybm4Hj__c[/youtube]

the 90's were when i first fell in love with psy too 

[youtube]WCuiKC2qtHI[/youtube]
[youtube]k4OPhCA7AJI[/youtube]
[youtube]IlpOciseRH4[/youtube]
[youtube]50BFPPWVhtk[/youtube]
[youtube]M0fyYyU-IdI[/youtube]

lol i could go on all day with this bet you can't guess when my teenage years were


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 31, 2012)

We got a satalite systme recently & now have all these music stations. 80;s 90's what ever. Abuot 50 of them. I have noticed that when you listen to the music from an era it all has very similar ideas. 

The one thing I really noticed is that 90's music was very depressing. I was there but never really thought about it, but listening to nothing but 90's on Sunday mornings I want to cut myself 

80's were where it's at. & the 70's! Whoohoo!!!

90's.... not so much.

This is of course just my opinion, but in my very limited world its the only one that counts


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 1, 2012)

Wynonna's Big Brown Beaver - Primus
Got You Where I Want You - The Flys
The Shelf in the Room - Days of the New


----------

